# T5 HO on a 20g



## cyber_ecco (Dec 4, 2006)

Hello,

I am setting up a 20g high tech planted with ADA substrate and CO2. I'm trying to decide on lighting for this tank and I have settled for T5HO. I'm a little unsure of what I should get. I want to have a high light setup so I can keep any foreground plants and I am dosing EI. I was thinking of the Nova Extreme 2 X24W light, but I am unsure if this is enough light as I know the reflectors are not as good as say a TEK. However, its only a 20g so I am not sure if it will be adequate or not. I am also considering the Catalina fixture 2X24W with individual reflectors. I am assuming that a 4 X 24W will be way too much light for a 20g and I will have a hard time keeping that tank in check. Anyone want to share what they have? Thanks.

Gord.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Anoher option you have is the Hagen GLO T5HO. The 2x24 T5HO should give you enough light even for plants that need a lot of light. You can check out the details here:
http://www.hagen.com/uk/aquatic/glo/index.cfm

http://www.hagen.com/uk/aquatic/glo/GLOT5_LightProg8_EN.cfm

I bought my 36" lights here for my 38 gallon tank and the plants are growing great. However, I'd recommend that you get the Giesemann lights from ReefGeek as they're cheaper there. The Giesemann lights are unbelievable. I have one each of MidDay and AquaFlora.
http://www.aquacave.com/24-glo-dual-t5-hobr-2-x-24w-lighting-systembr-by-hagen-2010.html

Good Luck.


----------



## cyber_ecco (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes...I just saw this fixture today at the LFS right beside the same 2X24W Nova Extreme. I was very surprised to see that the Glo was much brighter even though the Nova had individual reflectors. Was very surprised as I expected the Nova to be brighter. After looking at it I am wondering if I should get a 4X24W T5HO fixture. Originally I had thought that would be way too much light for a 20g, but now I am starting to wonder if I would not be better off with that 4X24W fixture. Anyone here using a 4X24W fixture on a 20g? Wondering if it would create a algae problem with so much light.


----------

